# Must Read!



## JM (Jan 6, 2009)

I’m compiling a list of must read books for the new year, books that have been out for 5 or more years, books that every Christian, Reformed Christian and Baptist should read. 

Example, The Pilgrims Progress, John Bunyan

In the past I’ve made lists and submitted them to the interlibrary loan department in the library I work at, they end up finding most of them, but my last list ran out the other day! 

Thank you.

j


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Jan 6, 2009)

The Sovereignty of God (Pink)
The Holiness of God (Sproul)

I hope this is the type of book you're looking for...


----------



## discipulo (Jan 6, 2009)

*Herman Witisus The Economy of the Covenants between God and Man*

McMahon calls it the best work on the subject of Covenant Theology .

and adds a summary of it - so there is plenty to read without buying the book

A Summary of Herman Witsius' The Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man

and the printing is quite small type - I made a scan to a former post - image attached 

but it is really great to pick this precious XVII century work and read a portion

P & R Publishing: Individual Title


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 6, 2009)

Calvin's Institutes
The City of God
Bondage of the Will

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## discipulo (Jan 6, 2009)

a small book but a priceless classic and very appropriate to this year of 2009

*Theodore Beza - the Life of John Calvin*


----------



## Soonerborn (Jan 6, 2009)

The Mortification of Sin - John Owen
Holiness - J.C. Ryle


----------



## Tripel (Jan 6, 2009)

Mere Christianity - Lewis
Desiring God - Piper
The Francis Schaeffer trilogy


----------



## the particular baptist (Jan 6, 2009)

Greetings JM

The Pursuit Of Holiness - Jerry Bridges
The Great Exchange - Jerry Bridges & Bob Bevington
Religious Affections - Johnathan Edwards
Exposition of the Sermon On The Mount - A.W. Pink


----------



## DouglasT (Jan 6, 2009)

*Hello*

The Idea of the Holy - Rudolf Otto


----------



## JM (Jan 6, 2009)

YES! 

Keep'em coming.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jan 6, 2009)

The Life and Death of Mr Badman - John Bunyan
The Holy War - John Bunyan
A Door Opening Unto Everlasting Life - Andrew Gray


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 6, 2009)

Christusregnat said:


> Calvin's Institutes
> The City of God
> Bondage of the Will
> 
> ...



Those Christusregnat mentioned and "Great doctrines of the Bible" Lloyd-Jones
"In Christ alone" Ferguson
And I am personally looking forward to re-reading "putting amazing back into Grace" Michael Horton
And "Covenant and Eschatology" "Lord and servant" "Covenant and salvation" "People and place" by Horton as well.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 6, 2009)

_The Westminster Standards_
William Guthrie, _The Christian's Great Interest_
Walter Marshall, _The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_
John Brown (Haddington) _Questions and Answers on the Shorter Catechism_


----------



## VilnaGaon (Jan 6, 2009)

1. Calvin's Institutes
2. The Days of Vengeance by David Chilton
3. The Two Natures of Christ by Martin Chemnitz
4. Bondage of the Will By Martin Luther
5. Commentary on Galatians by Luther
6. Answering Jewish Objections to Jesus(4 Vol) by Michael Brown


----------



## Jan Ziska (Jan 6, 2009)

I find it useful to read Foxe's Martyrs every couple of years.


----------



## Quickened (Jan 6, 2009)

I second Owen's Mortification of Sin

We should sticky one of these threads and let it amass data over the course of time. That way we wouldnt have to make multiple threads every so often. We can have one where every member has contributed


----------



## JM (Jan 8, 2009)

Great suggestions so far...


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned:
The Death of Death in the Death of Christ by John Owen
A Body of Divinity by Thomas Watson


----------



## Witsius (Jan 8, 2009)

I benefited greatly by:
Pink - The Sovereignty of God
Boettner - The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination
Buchanan - The Doctrine of Justification
Schaeffer - How Then Shall We Live
Calvin - Institutes
Cunningham - Historical Theology
Bavinck - Reformed Dogmatics
Owen - The Death of Death in the Death of Christ
Ursinus - Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism
Cloud - For Love of the Bible
Goode - Charismatic Confusion (orig.The Modern Claims to the Possession of the Extraordinary Gifts of the Spirit)
Witsius - The Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man
Carnell - A Philosophy of the Christian Religion
van Til - The Defense of the Faith
McKay - The Bond of Love (2001)
McNeill - The History and Character of Calvinism
Dale - Baptism Tetralogy
Flavel - The Method of Grace
Hunt - The Vanishing Word
Myers - All God's Children and Blue Suede Shoes
Webster & King - Holy Scripture Trilogy
Brown - Heresies
Bobgans - PsychoHeresy
Hislop - The Two Babylons
Morris - The Genesis Flood

for starters


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 8, 2009)

Many of my suggestions are already posted. Here's my top picks

_The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination _by Loraine Boetner
_The Misery of Job and the Mercy of God_ by John Piper


----------



## DTK (Jan 8, 2009)

Witsius,

Thanks for the honorable mention.

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 8, 2009)

_The Christian in Complete Armour_ - William Gurnall

Run through the list of biographies of Christian greats. The list seems inexhaustible.


----------

